# Hyperion's road to sub-6 Skewb and sub-10 Pyra



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2022)

Hi, I'm a speedcuber and I currently average 7.8 on skewb and about 11-12 and pyra. I would like to get faster, currently I use Sarah's intermediate for skewb and some intuitive tip first method for pyra. I will just be posting my goals PB's and questions on this thread. Currently my PB's are 2.52 for Skewb and my PB for pyra is 4.25.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips as to how to predict Skewb OLL's?


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 31, 2022)

My new Pb for skewb is 1.90. I will post the scramble and reconstruct soon.


----------

